# Price of LUBION or Prolutex injection



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Had a FET yesterday and proscribed 
Lubion or prolutex as well as cyclogest to increase my progesterone. My ivf is in Spain and I’m flying back to the uk tomorrow does anyone know how much it costs and where is best to buy it from it cost 125 euros for 14 data injections here. 
Is it safe to take both prolutex and cyclogest? 
Does anyone know if once you are pregnant you can ask your nhs doctor for lubion and clenaxe?


----------



## RT2015 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lubion is called prolutex in the uk so the prescription will need to say this. It’s costs around 12/14 pounds in London so it’s much cheaper to buy in Spain.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is that for the injection ?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Lubion is called Lubion in the UK. It was around £8 an injection when I last bought some 18 months ago. Boots, Stork and Asda were able to order it. It doesn’t come complete with needles or syringes so order some too xx

I took Lubion to 12 weeks plus weaning and cyclogest to 16 weeks with my successful pregnancy. I had a very good nhs consultant who prescribed them to me alongside clexane, fingers crossed that you will have them prescribed too. Depending on your CCG, you may be unable to get them prescribed at gp level as they can be ‘red drugs’ meaning that they need to be prescribed via secondary/hospital care xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you I bought another packet in Spain. Is it cheaper online or from Asda / Tesco’s ? 

Another question is it really painful ? It’s third  day and my stomach is hurting afterwards and It actually hurt while it was going in I could feel the liquid going in.  And it still hurts now I’m panicking I’ve done it wrong or the solution was cold.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry I’ve only just seen this. It’s a prescription only drug so best to call a few places and get a quote. Asda is often cheapest as they don’t mark up the price on fertility drugs, but not always.

Having used Lubion many (too many!) times, I found the best thing to do is inject slowly into a good fatty bit and then afterwards rub the area quite hard to get the solution to dissipate. The oil is quite thick and I would get big lumps if I didn’t rub for a few minutes afterwards. Make sure you’re using the right size needles too and that you push the pointed side of the needle in first xxxx


----------

